# Windows 7 Media Center review (engadget)



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

source: *www.engadgethd.com/2009/07/27/windows-7-media-center-review/

conclusion:

Once you switch to Windows 7 Media Center there is no going back. It might not seem like that much at first, but when you try to go back to Vista or even another solution like Moxi or TiVo, it is like going back in time. The fact is that Microsoft has been in a league of its own with Vista Media Center and while the competition is still sitting idle suing each other, Microsoft has yet again raised the bar. There is no doubt in our mind that it is the all around best DVR solution available today, but we recognize it isn't for everyone. The upfront cost is the most glaring barrier to entry, with the potential maintenance a close second. That being said, we say with confidence that Windows 7 Media Center is extremely stable and don't worry about missing recordings -- at the same time we leave automatic updates disabled and leave it be by not using it for anything else. We have high hopes that between now and the official release of Windows 7, that Microsoft will improve the value proposition by building a comprehensive ecosystem, while at the same time hardware prices will come down to reduce the upfront costs. All of this combined with what might happen with Windows Home Server 2, makes us believe that we won't be moving on from Windows 7 Media Center in our home anytime soon.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 28, 2009)

The cool thing i like in Win 7 media center was the embedding of PowerDVD 9. Is it available in win vista media center too?


----------

